# Pulaski, Opps we got it again!



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

More Lake Effect Snow.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow that is a lot of snow, any action pictures?


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Did I hear right that you guys got 43" send some down my way!!!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

yea they got 3 foot today.. its bad there real bad people are sick of it.. coming down torwards me tongiht fulton... ya hooooo


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*How do you like this forecast?*

Kind of vague don't you think


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

lucky people!!!!!! That is what I want a good old fashion city paralyzing blizzard. The only way to get around is to put the blade in vee and let er' eat!!


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Ya that TR-2 on the west side of the map that me:crying: But im going to tug hill on fri to play in it all weekend


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

bigearl;522199 said:


> Kind of vague don't you think
> View attachment 35563


Or just a 3/4 of an inch :yow!:
That makes me madder than a one legged stripped doin a table hop


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

village of pulaski!


----------



## candyman13601 (Jan 14, 2008)

i am like 20 miles north of pulaski and havent run my truck in almost 2 weeks we barely got a dusting snd some up here pulaski


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

How's that Suburbanite do with that much snow?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Not to shabby!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

it did good, just have to raise it, make a pass, lower it and make another pass. I've been impressed with the plow since I got it.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

That map from WSYR New Channel 9 is after the bulk came through... Pulaski got hammered 4 or 5 days... I plow and Oswego and I'll tell you... we got some snow here to but man only 30 or so inches.. Next year going to Pulaski as well.

The ban that came through was dropping 3-4 inches an hour!!! Pennies Falling from the sky!!!

After talking with a few guys, We are bidding on some lots in Pulaski... They get the snow when we are normally out of it... unless a Northeastern comes through!!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

bigearl;522199 said:


> Kind of vague don't you think
> View attachment 35563


that was a good forcast, got 1-2" lol


----------



## xtoyz (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice cabin. Need a wider shop of that picture for the scenery.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Historical Data*

Link to storm data I found.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/lakeffect/lake0708/j/stormsumj.html


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

That is the thing about Lake Effect. You cannot predict it. You'll be standing in Pulaski and it'll be clear and sunny. Look towards N. Osceola/Redfield/Altmar/Richland and it'll be snowing like all get out. Big, dark cloud just dumping 2+"/hr. Then there will be a shift and your standing in a white-out when you could swear it was sunny 15 min. ago. Just ask anyone who commutes or has commuted the stretch of 81 from about Central Square to Watertown.


----------

